# Renegade 1000, Scrambler 1000, Outlander 1000 (Flooded Trail)



## 1000gade (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Freakin awesome. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yep..Awesome. Love the way the reny sounds...and runs!


----------



## 1000gade (Sep 10, 2014)

NMKawierider said:


> Yep..Awesome. Love the way the reny sounds...and runs!


Thanks. Some of the other videos I have up capture the sound a little better. I have the waterproof gopro case on this one. Need an external Mic for it.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

1000gade said:


> Thanks. Some of the other videos I have up capture the sound a little better. I have the waterproof gopro case on this one. Need an external Mic for it.


Just a thought...I put some outerwears water resistant prefilter over my open back door and it keeps the water out and lets the sound in..and a slight amount of fine dust...but its almost nothing. Just cut it to fit, placed a small thin beed of clear RTV around the outside and down the center, then pressed it in. I wouldn't put it under water but rain or splash is not a problem. Looks like this:


----------



## 1000gade (Sep 10, 2014)

decent trick.


----------



## beepin (Aug 28, 2014)

Pretty awesome playground you got there! Good blasts


----------

